# Steelcraft Mack Dump Pedal Truck



## klunk! (Oct 16, 2021)

Picked this up earlier in the week. Local auction. Original condition. Needs a little work but pretty much there. Right side wheels were off and I question their originality though they look the part. Needs a couple hub caps for them.  Will post a pic of that side when I get home from work.  If anyone has an image or knows what was mounted on the little bracket on top please let me know. Guess is late 1920s. Any further info appreciated. Not really a pedal car guy but this was too cool.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 16, 2021)

wow, that's a great pedal car. makes me want to be 4 years old again.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 16, 2021)

Really nice patina on that original red paint - circa 1929-30.  Here's one in original green paint with slight differences - a year or so different from yours.  The wheels were often striped as on the green one, so yours may have been painted over.  The bracket likely held a small horn.  
Beautiful piece, just like you want to find 'em.


----------



## Rusthound (Oct 17, 2021)

steelcraft mack truck pedal car - Google Search


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2021)

Rusthound said:


> steelcraft mack truck pedal car - Google Search



Thanks for link. Checked out images. Saw lots of "restored" ones. OP picked up a gem just as it sits.


----------



## Arny (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi just wondering if the Mac is for sale or Trade ? Thanks in advance


----------

